# The Christmas Tree Poll



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tell us about your tree traditions!

In our house, we always have a real tree, purchased from the Rotary. Because our house is small, putting up the tree means we have to move furniture, so we get creative with where we put it. This year it's in the dining room! Not sure how that will work with opening presents tomorrow, but it looks nice.

L


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Small artificial tree, no room for anything else. On the mantel where it has a fighting chance of surviving the cats.   I always decorate it in a nature/bird theme with a string of green mini-lights.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not doing a tree this year.  Nor did I do any other decorations.  I am leaving today to go to my home town to see all of my family, and then tomorrow, after dinner at my mom's with my two youngest (24 and 23), I'll be heading to Altoona to visit my oldest and his family.  So I didn't see a particular reason to go to all the trouble for just me.  
Next year hopefully I'll have found a nice house and will be all moved and can decorate twice as nice to make up for this year.  
debbie


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 4ft artificial tree. I keep  it on a table in my Living room. I bought it about two years ago it is one that comes with the lights already on it. Before this tree I had a 2ft tree.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a real tree. Whoever gets up first waters it. One year we moved the tree onto our deck, stand and all, and it looked good right through the spring.

Here's this year's placement:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a new artificial tree this year because my old one was just too big for this house.  That one is in front of my sliding glass doors so the neighbors can enjoy it too.  It's done in silver, crystal and white, although I added some very pale pastel poinsettias this year.

I have a table tree that I did with plaid ribbon, cranberries, pine cones and a red bird.  

Another table tree is done all with boxes (bought it that way).  

I didn't put up my ceramic tree this year, or my two wall trees.  The wall trees are peach Victorian and mauve Victorian.  

I had another table tree that I did all in jewel tones, but the tree gave up the ghost.  I'm making a wreath with the ornaments.  A wreath will work better since I'm definitely running out of room.  

My plan is to start preparing for next Christmas on 12/26/08.  Sounds good, doesn't it?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have the energy or motivation to decorate for Christmas. It's not so much putting the stuff up....I don't want to take it down and pack it away. Mrs. Ten gets a friend to decorate and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, if we're going to post pictures, here's my tree in the dining room.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lesile; Nice tree I love all the presents under the tree.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Harvey, Jeff, and Leslie,

Thank you for your Christmas Tree Pictures.

I don't put up a tree in the house - with cats who drink the water, climb the tree and knock it down, break the ornaments, rip open the wrapped gifts and just make a nuisance of themselves, it is easier to go without.

When I had my dog in the house, he used to whizz on it. I'll just enjoy your trees.

Merry Christmas,

-sailor


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a vintage aluminum pom pom tree I bought on eBay about 3 years ago. I love it,
because I love vintage, have a lot of vintage ornaments and I do not have to worry about lights. I do miss the smell of a real tree but
only a bit! I always put it in the same place, a vintage table in my entry way...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Harvey,Jeff Lesile and Octichick I love the pictures of your trees.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks very cozy!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, guys, thanks for sharing the photos. Makes me wish I had a tree. Seems silly to me to put up a tree when its just me that lives in the house. But then mom and dad moved up here a couple of years ago so I got to see their tree, but this year mom didn't put one up so no tree for me.  (Dad passed away a few years back and she doesn't see the need- LOL maybe I should have just put it up for her so I'd get to see one live again!)  

Anyhoo I plan on a tree next year!!!! I'm starting fostercare/adoption next year and plan on having a child in the home before Christmas so guess I'd better figure out where it will fit and then go out and buy one on sale. Or maybe steal mom's since she doesn't use hers anymore!!!      hmmm would have all the trimmings too LOL!! Maybe if I ask for it for Christmas

Theresam


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a formal living/dining area that doesn't get much use (or have much furniture!), so it's the perfect place for the Christmas tree.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

We have a potted real tree.  There is a tree farm around here that keeps trees growing in these big pots and they deliver them, pick them up, and when they get too large they replant them on their lot.  That way we don't have to be killing a real tree and don't have to deal with the fakey-ness of an artificial tree.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scathach said:


> We have a potted real tree. There is a tree farm around here that keeps trees growing in these big pots and they deliver them, pick them up, and when they get too large they replant them on their lot. That way we don't have to be killing a real tree and don't have to deal with the fakey-ness of an artificial tree.


What a great idea!

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom didn't feel like going through the storage so she just thought it would be easier to buy a new art. tree. The family voted against it, but mom came home with a new tree the day before yesterday. She one up'ed the usual tree. She had to get the rotating tree that has lights attached to it. If I had much of a say...I'd go with a real tree its more eco-friendly than the chemical filled art. ones


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Anyhoo I plan on a tree next year!!!! I'm starting fostercare/adoption next year and plan on having a child in the home before Christmas so guess I'd better figure out where it will fit and then go out and buy one on sale. Or maybe steal mom's since she doesn't use hers anymore!!!     hmmm would have all the trimmings too LOL!! Maybe if I ask for it for Christmas
> 
> Theresam


That sounds wonderful. Good luck with the fostercare/adoption. My cousin went that way and got two wonderful children.

I always look at houses with two things in mind; does it have large enough bedrooms for the kids, and where can I put my Christmas tree. Hope you've got that covered.

And yes, Mom should give you her tree and ornaments.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

We haven't had a tree in the six years we've been together. It's just the two of us, and I guess neither of us is very festive. This year I put a wreath (real) on the front door, and bought a pointsettia and called it good. In some ways, I feel that because I don't celebrate Christmas from a religious standpoint, I shouldn't celebrate it in a secular way.

My mom never puts up her (real) tree before Christmas Eve. She buys it a few weeks before, but will only put it up on the 24th. I think it's because she's religious (Catholic) and feels that because Advent is a time of fasting, the feast shouldn't start until Advent is over.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

We usually have a tree, but I have had too many medical problems lately to deal with it (migraines and stomach problems), so we went with a nice wreath in the living room instead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

We always have a real tree.  I'm surprised LR hasn't already posted a picture of it.  Maybe I will.

I'd rather not have a tree than have an artificial one.

And ours doesn't get tossed out until Epiphany.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Christmas trees here are SOOOO expensive we have a small 3 inch aluminum one that I use when I remember to pull it out.  Everything is so green here tho we don't need one.  We have a poinsettia tree in our front yard and three next door that hang over our fence.  That is much prettier than a dead tree in the house.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We have an artificial tree because I am allergic to cedar and several other evergreens. This is the first Christmas in our new house so I don't know if the tree will be in the same place each year or not. Since we went to Midland for *Christmas* I never got around to finishing the decorating here at home. My tree is only partially decorated, which I will finish up by January 9th because my Sunday School class is having our Christmas Party on the evening due to an over-crowded December calendar!!    This suits me just fine since I love they my home looks all decorated for Christmas and now I have an excuse to keep it this way for and extra 1 1/2 weeks!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, our livingroom is small and we always had to move out several pieces of furniture to make room for a tree.  So, several years ago I announced to my 3 grown sons that I wasn't going to put a tree up any longer.  They turned instantly sad and I relented/compromised...... and came up with the idea of hanging an artificial swag...draped at the ceiling, from our kitchen all the way around our livingroom, past the dining area and back again to the kitchen on the opposite wall.  I cover it with lights and all of the ornaments that we have made and collected over the years and it is wonderful.  You can actually see the ornaments better than if they were on a tree.... and there is no disruption of our seating due to the removal of chairs that are much needed when Christmas company comes to visit.  It's a great solution for smaller spaces and everyone loves it!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Actually, our livingroom is small and we always had to move out several pieces of furniture to make room for a tree. So, several years ago I announced to my 3 grown sons that I wasn't going to put a tree up any longer. They turned instantly sad and I relented/compromised...... and came up with the idea of hanging an artificial swag...draped at the ceiling, from our kitchen all the way around our livingroom, past the dining area and back again to the kitchen on the opposite wall. I cover it with lights and all of the ornaments that we have made and collected over the years and it is wonderful. You can actually see the ornaments better than if they were on a tree.... and there is no disruption of our seating due to the removal of chairs that are much needed when Christmas company comes to visit. It's a great solution for smaller spaces and everyone loves it!!


What a great idea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool idea!  We had a live tree for years (I had to have a tree, my husband would have been happy without), but when my mother passed away in 2002, we inherited the family artificial tree and all of the ornaments, some from my mom's childhood.  So we use the artificial tree, which my parents bought at least 40 years ago, and as Mom did, hang ALL the ornaments on it.  My husband's happy, he doesn't have to go through the ritual of buying the tree, trying to get it in the car and home, cutting the trunk, trying to fit it in the stand,  using non-Christmas words, cutting it again, trying to fit it in the stand...getting pitch all over everything...

Betsy


----------

